# GrowTent?



## greenguy (Dec 26, 2009)

is a 76" x 76" x 76" grow tent strong enough to hold a 1000w ballast?


----------



## greenguy (Dec 26, 2009)

or will I come home to find that the light has fallen and broken???


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 26, 2009)

if the frame is metal like mine it can hold up to 30kg you should have no problem


----------



## sixtreduce (Dec 26, 2009)

aint nothing like good ol sheetrock and studs....tents are for camping three or four nights......beside you still need to hang ducting and fans?????if your gonna do it might as well do it right.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2009)

What does size even have to do with strength? That is the real question.

Strength has to do with the engineering of the frame and what the material the frame  is made of.


----------



## zem (Dec 26, 2009)

yea you can make them as strong as you want, i make my rails strong enough to carry me +the light and probably double that never tried but it doesnt make sense to make things just at their limits, if you got something that carries 30kg and applied some added pressure on the rail it will just collapse get some metal or thick wood


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2009)

sixtreduce said:
			
		

> aint nothing like good ol sheetrock and studs....tents are for camping three or four nights......beside you still need to hang ducting and fans?????if your gonna do it might as well do it right.



Yeah well I hve 4 super dank chicks camping in my tent right now....




			
				greenguy said:
			
		

> is a 76" x 76" x 76" grow tent strong enough to hold a 1000w ballast?



Bro I had my 400w and my 600w hanging from the same support in my grow tent I got off ebay for 96 bucks with free shipping....you will be fine with a 1000w hanging in there....it was one of the best investments I hve made...I bought a second tent a cpl months later they are so good....what the tent does that a home built grow space can't do is break down and go away in 10 minutes time...it also goes back up in another 10 minutes....


----------



## DonJones (Dec 26, 2009)

If you have ANY doubt about the strength, just locate your tent where you can run a supporting cable/rope from a big J hook or eye screw into a ceiling joist.

That way the cable is holding all of the weight and depending on how you do it, it may even help support the tent too.  You may have to put a small hole in the tent to run the cable/small rope through but that is a small price to pay for knowing you don't have to worry about the tent collapsing.  You can seal around the cable with duct tape or black RTV sealant if you are worried about light and/or air leakage.

I tend to agree with sixtreduce about tents being for temporary usage, but that's just my opinion.  I realize that not everyone has the ability or resources to build a permanent grow room/area or the permission of the landlord to do so.  

Good smoking.


----------



## sixtreduce (Dec 26, 2009)

you made camping sound way better.my buddy lost a light(and a crop) in a tent but that was due to one of those yoyos= garbage.but it only took a little bump luckily there was no fire.really a tent is cheap and easy and if thats what you have to do. probably not the safest and i think they are actually harder to hide.just my opinion


----------



## DonJones (Dec 26, 2009)

IMO, a tent is impossible to hide unless you can keep everyone, including landlords, out of the room in which case you don't need a tent, UNLESS you can not make modifications to the room structure.  How in the heck are you going to explain to someone why you have a tent with power cords and ventilation set up inside your home?  I would really like to hear and see that.

Good smoking.


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is where tent comes in handy...obviously you are not going to be able to hide either a tent or a structure you build yourself...but if you hve a spare bedroom like I do you can set up a tent or two (I hve one for veg and one for flower) in the bedroom and take care of business...they are waterproof so spills need not cause much alarm, they are light proof, they come with the venting holes already installed, they are light weight yet sturdy and after your grow you can jar up your 12-16 ounces of dank bud and the tents go away quickly and easily and what do you know..you hve your spare bedroom back again...I hve just had too much fun to stop growing right now....


----------



## greenguy (Dec 26, 2009)

tent is clean, safe (fire proof), self contained, easily errected, costs $100, no construction work or mess, moves with you from location to location of the years...

there is such a space I could put one in but it would not go entirely unoticed...I could slip one in for 3 months without land lord being aware for sure...and he has been quasi chill with grows in his places before

if anyone asks I can say its a dark room for my new fav hoppy...photography lol


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2009)

There you go....

Anyone who builds their own gets props from me...but it does not fit in everyone's lifestyle...I know I cld build one but it wld not be as convenient as a grow tent is for my circumstances...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 26, 2009)

Tents are ideal for revising your room or closet to accomodate your light size to maximize your sq ft to watts. It blows me away when people trash just because they have a preference. Get on with your bad selves with your sheet rock and holes. I like my tent.

My tent is inside my closet. I can't imagine anyone going into my closet without my permission as I don't have a landlord. It also creates added protection from light leaks being a room within a room.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 26, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Tents are ideal for revising your room or closet to accomodate your light size to maximize your sq ft to watts. It blows me away when people trash just because they have a preference. Get on with your bad selves with your sheet rock and holes. I like my tent.
> 
> My tent is inside my closet. I can't imagine anyone going into my closet without my permission as I don't have a landlord. It also creates added protection from light leaks being a room within a room.


 
* there ya go we said....:yeahthat: .. i as well love my tent..  ..*
* :yay: :yay: YAY FOR TENTS!!!:yay: :yay: *
*I think you can hide them.. as OHC has noted she has hers in here closet*
*sounds hidden to me.. there are limitations to tents when it comes to hiding but that goes with everything..*
*take care play safe..*
*LH*​


----------

